# Inmate hides gun in his flab



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/20090809/ap_on_fe_st/us_odd_fat_hides_gun


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

lol


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I wouldn't want to check there. The guy only goes in for selling illegal cds, and tells a guard he has a gun. Now the guy will do hard time. What a dope.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh my....!


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

scareme said:


> I wouldn't want to check there. The guy only goes in for selling illegal cds, and tells a guard he has a gun. Now the guy will do hard time. What a dope.


He was in prison, which means they were going to know he had it eventually anyway. My bet is he was hoping they would go easier on him if he gave it up.


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

That was a HE??? Looked more like a woman to me.


----------

